# Best 9mm Pistol for a FEMALE?



## Audrey.G

Hi, how are you? I am a female in my 20s and looking to purchase my first pistol. There are times with my job that I need to drive through neighborhoods that arent 'ideal' and therefore would like to buy a pistol for protection. I have gone shooting with my brothers a handful of times and also plan to take lessons once I purchase, but was hoping you could help give me some ideas as to which one(s) I should be looking at. I am slim and slightly taller than the average woman and I have slightly longer than average fingers for a female too -- though I am not a strong girl at all. I will likely carry the gun in my glove-compartment or some place else in my car when I go through those areas, but also (with a permit) may carry in my purse...so I would need something that is a bit on the light side, and a smaller barrel, but something easy to shoot and it must be reliable.

Can anyone help a girl who is new to buying a pistol with some idea(s) of which pistol(s) I should look to buy -- again, for a female please. I very much appreciate your help.

*Thank you for your time!*


----------



## denner

Are you modestly proficient w/ semi-auto handguns, or have at least a good understanding. Of those times you went shooting w/ your brothers what type of pistol(s) did you shoot and did you like the fit and feel of any of them?


----------



## velo99

Get a holster if you are going to ccw. Ankle or hip under a jacket. In a bad hood your purse is the first thing to go bye bye and it won't do a thing for you in the glove box. There are several compact 9's available. Ruger also makes the LCP 380 with laser sight for 360 ish. It would be a nice hideout and ammo is $13-17 a box so you can shoot it a lot at the range to get proficient. 
G/L

V99


----------



## chessail77

Check out the new S&W Shield in 9mm they might be a bit hard to find but sounds like a perfect fit for your needs.....JJ


----------



## carman9941

I think your on the right track with a 9mm, and as the others have suggested there are allot of options available to you, my advise would be to go to a range that rents guns and see what they have in the size and caliber your thinking of and shoot them, handguns are very hard to give advise on and if you ask 10 people you will probally get just about as many different answers, I bought my wife... which sounds about the same size as you a S/W M&P 9mm and she handles it very well, the m&p has 3 different palmswells that you can try to get the best fit for your hand size I think that is a very nice feature, Just a word of caution, there are many different types of saftey features on handguns that will come into play. esp. with a newer shooter, the m&p also comes in different sizes also. some are compact for carry and some are full size and are a little harder to concelle (sp) also as someone just said they just came out with the M&P Shield which is sub compact, just keep in mind as you go with a smaiiler frame the gun can get harder to handle. my 2cents


----------



## Bisley

Girls can shoot anything boys can shoot, if they put in the same amount of effort. I have seen tiny girls shoot .45's like a pro, and big men whine about the recoil on a .38 Special.

If you intend to practice as much as you should to be proficient enough for concealed carry, I would recommend a medium sized pistol, or maybe even a revolver in 3" or 4" barrel. You could get something about the size of a Glock 19, or maybe the XD-9 that would be a decent range gun, and maybe swap it later for something smaller, if you think it necessary. 

If you start out with something too small, it's going to require a lot more practice to master, and be less pleasant to shoot. Typically, small 9mm's are tiring to shoot a couple thousand rounds through....which is about the minimum number of rounds I would suggest before carrying a gun for the first time. At that point, the Kahr 9mm's are a good option, or a double stack like the Glock 26, XD-9 subcompact, or any one of several others.

If you aren't going to practice frequently, it might be best to go with a revolver, since they are probably easier for the inexperienced shooter to figure out.


----------



## Bisley

deleted by Bisley


----------



## lamrith

I would like to recommend you take a self defense class BEFORE you decide on a weapon. You will learn things in the class that will change your thoughts on how/where you want to carry your handgun. As mentioned, in the glove compartement is going to do you little good and a purse if the 1st thing someone will go after if they are not after you personally. There are numerous ways and locations to carry on your person and that is where the class may help.

Also find a local range that has a decent rental fleet. It is difficult to know what is going to work best for you. Once you have had the class and a better idea of how you want to carry you can try different guns at the range to see what you are more comfortable with and fits your carry needs.

I went in looking for a full size all steel 9mm, I ended up with a Full size still, but went for the M&P. I think a M&P 9c or shield might work well for you, but you need to try them 1st. They are available with and without the thumb safety depending on what you prefer.


----------



## chieninhouston

I agree with the suggestion of attending the class before buying the gun. My CCW rotation: Sig P290, Beretta Nano, Taurus 709, Glock G19. They are all good shooters. However, for some reason, I carry Nano more and more. I would highly recommend Nano for you if it fit in your hand nicely. Handle them all, shoot them all if possible. The gun is very personal thing. I was a bit too rush into buying, ended up too many guns in hand. Only have 2 sons to pass them on.  Good luck in finding the right one for yourself. 
---
James


----------



## cashinin

If you live in a good sized city there may be gun shops that rent different guns to shoot at their range....You need to see what sized guns you are able to shoot accurately.... Small 9mm`s have hefty recoil and may be difficult to shoot accurately...And it`s not just women that have problems shooting them...men have problems also....

That said my wife liked the Smith&Wesson M&P 9mm semi auto pistol...the grip fit her very well in fact I liked it also....She also liked the Walther PPQ 9mm. pistol...There are more also


----------



## 21guns

If you can only afford one gun, take your time and do your research before buying. Semi-autos are cool but they require regular maintenance and can be a hassle to take apart for proper cleaning and lubing after a shooting session. They can also be finicky about what type of ammo they will eat. Not only do you want one that fits your hand and doesn't bite your skin with the slide, or freak you with the recoil, you want one that's RELIABLE and easy to maintain.

Go check out the gun videos on youtube. Type in a search for any gun you're considering and you'll probably find a handful of videos of people shooting or reviewing that model. You'll also find lots of videos of women and even children firing different guns. That'll give you a general notion of how easy it might be to handle. It will help you narrow your choices. Then you can go to a gun store or range and see what they have. The reason I suggest watching the videos first is that you can hold a gun in store but won't have an idea of how it handles. And if you go to a range there's a chance they will have a limited array of models to choose from. In both cases, they may try to sell you whatever they profit from most.

And don't be too hung up on caliber. Lightweight guns will recoil more than steel ones, and smaller guns more than big heavy ones. A big bullet with a powerful load will be harder to control in a pocket pistol. It's better to shoot someone dead in the face with a 32 than shoot the air all around them with a dozen stray 45s. 

Also, Bisley's suggestion that you consider a revolver is a good one. A lightweight hammerless 357 or 38 special might be a good choice. Revolvers are much easier to maintain, but you'd probably want a new one, and a name brand. Don't be tempted to buy a cheapie if you're staking your life on it.

If you are set on a 9mm semi, check out Berettas and a CZ-75. Both are reliable, well-made guns you can trust.

It's also wise to google the name of any gun you are considering. You will find a wealth of info, good or bad, on just about any gun that was ever made.

Good Luck. Or should I say Happy Hunting!


----------



## usmcj

Just because a revolver is functionally "simpler" than a semi-auto, doesn't make it any more of a ladies gun than any other firearm. To assume that a lady must "love guns" before being able to cope with a mechanical safety, is silly. Personal preference is one thing, and gender bias is another. You don't have to love guns in order to carry one, but if you carry without being proficient with your chosen firearm, you're a fool....male or female. 

The age-old "trade-off" in handguns is especially applicable to the ladies..... short barrel, light weight, only 5 or 6 rounds equals much more perceived recoil. REGARDLESS OF GENDER. That being said, get some training FIRST.... a good instructor will have a variety of guns for you to try out. 

Once proficient with the fundamentals, then anyone can learn to shoot any caliber, as well as learn to shoot either a revolver, or a semi-auto. 

Caliber comes AFTER proficiency in the fundamentals. Start with a .22 caliber something. Once a new shooter begins to flinch from shooting a large caliber right away, it's tough to "unlearn" it. 

Shop for a firearm just like you shop for shoes.......

Shoes...... when you buy 'em, you try 'em on first...... if they don't feel good, you don't buy 'em..... if they feel good, and you buy 'em, chances are that you still might need to break in the shoes, and your feet.

Guns..... try 'em on first...... if they don't feel good, you don't buy 'em......... if they feel good, and you buy 'em, chances are that you still might need to practice with it, and enhance your ability to use it.....

Buying a handgun simply because someone else has one is just foolish. If there were a "best" handgun, we'd all own it, and the huge selection of handguns to choose from wouldn't exist.

Hey ........

GO SHOPPING


----------



## Bisley

usmcj said:


> Just because a revolver is functionally "simpler" than a semi-auto, doesn't make it any more of a ladies gun than any other firearm. To assume that a lady must "love guns" before being able to cope with a mechanical safety, is silly. Personal preference is one thing, and gender bias is another. You don't have to love guns in order to carry one, but *if you carry without being proficient with your chosen firearm, you're a fool....male or female*.


The bolded part of your statement is the only point I was trying to make, when suggesting a revolver.

I have introduced a few folks to handguns that were completely clueless, going in, and one of the conclusions I have made is that some folks (most) immediately love shooting, if started out in a way that will remove some of their preconceived notions about recoil, 'knockdown power,' and the supposedly devastating power of whatever the Internet 'experts' are touting at any given time.

However, some don't immediately love shooting, and are merely trying to take a sensible approach to protecting themselves, with the minimum amount of intrusion upon their lifestyles. Women often occupy this latter group, in greater numbers than men. Among this group, the perception is quite often that revolvers are simpler to operate than pistols, and believing that, these folks are able to move on, past the confusion of how the gun actually works, and focus on safety and the mechanics of making a bullet hit a target. I think this is a perfectly acceptable approach, for a person who does not necessarily 'love' shooting, but is merely adding something useful to whatever they have chosen as their self defense strategy. As this type of person progresses, they often transition into pistols, but they do it at their own pace.

I personally favor striker fired pistols, without manual safeties, for self defense, but each person needs to determine their own personal comfort level, in order to make the most of their training.


----------



## usmcj

Revolvers are simpler for some ladies to operate until it comes to reloading. If a lady needs more than 5 or 6 rounds, the speedloader learning curve is usually greater than that of a magazine fed handgun. Over the years, I've personally seen far more women trade in revolvers for semi-autos than the other way around. That being said, it's entirely a matter of personal preference... as it should be. In my Basic Pistol class, I provide around 12-15 handguns of varying platform, caliber, and size, so that folks can see for themselves where their preferences may lie. 

I'm constantly amazed at the folks who (with nothing but GOOD intentions) recommend a particular handgun to a new shooter, as if the new shooter is supposed to have the same "feel/fit" preferences. I compare that to suggesting a particular brand/model of shoe for another person.... it's rarely a good fit.


----------



## pistolero_loco

IMHO S&W Shield and Ruger LC9 (with finger extension mag) are good choices. 7 rounds. Safety. small and light. Find what fits you hand, which trigger you like (long or short pull) and which mechanisms (safety, hammer or striker, etc.) and take a gun safety course and practice practice practice.


----------



## 21guns

The Best Female Carry Guns - YouTube


----------



## 21guns

The Best Female Carry Guns - YouTube

Damn she has a LOT of guns... not necessarily any I'd go for but worth a peek.
Plus there are other videos in the "related" column worth looking at.
Like the one from a female instructor.

The BEST Female Gun Collection - YouTube


----------



## Tuefelhunden

denner said:


> Are you modestly proficient w/ semi-auto handguns, or have at least a good understanding. Of those times you went shooting w/ your brothers what type of pistol(s) did you shoot and did you like the fit and feel of any of them?


Ditto! Some decent advice being given by many but it's hard to do anything but guess or postulate about our own personal preferances without some answers to these questions.

A point about any handgun, but semi autos in particular, the hand strength required to execute the manual of arms to operate the weapon, load the weapon, rack the slide, disassemble and assemble, load magazines, etc. Male or female recoil, weight and size is highly subjective but the ability to comfortably perform the manual of arms is step 1 critical. Same would apply to men or women, arthritus suffers or someone with a hand injury. Some springs and tight fitting parts can make operation difficult if you do not have sufficient hand strength with good dexterity. After checking out multiple types to see what appeals to you make sure you can perform the manual of arms. My wife owns a Sig P228 but she doesn't carry and isn't particularily interested in guns. But she can shoot and operate that P228 easily enough. By contrast my sister-in-law can't rack the slide so the 228 would be a non-starter for her. What works well for one does not necessarily work well for others. Once you have narrowed down your choices only you will be able to make some of these pass or fail decisions.

On a final note I'd caution against buying into the only small guns are suitable for women speeches you may recieve at the gun counter. On average they are harder to shoot well and recoil can be unpleasant to down right brutal. The ideal goal would seem to be a weapon small and light enough to meet your carry needs yet large enough to get a good grip on and shoot well with practice.


----------



## sonja

"Best 9mm Pistol for a FEMALE?"

The one she likes best.

The one you shoot best.

There are so many pistols available today, my advice is to go to a range -- rent a different pistol each time -- and shoot it.

Size will vary with your needs. if you are going to carry it in your purse, make sure you can access it quickly. Often our bodies are not contoured for IWB (inside the waist band) holster carry. The "pocket pistols" some guys suggest don't work if you're wearing a skirt, or a business suit.

I do not quite understand why so many women ask Guys, "what gun should I carry?". They often suggest totally inappropriate guns. Guys seem to LOVE to suggest little snub-nosed revolvers, ultra-light ones, for Women -- then wonder why those Women do not want to shoot with them. The fact they (the Guys) don't like the recoil of the little revolvers never seems to count.

Little pocket pistols tend to be hard to hold on to. Short grips. It's also difficult for a new shooter to be minimally accurate with those little guns. Short barrels, exaggerated recoil, short grips -- all a recipe for frustration. 

Perhaps a midsized Glock (G19) or a compact or sub-compact Springfield XDm in 9mm -- at least to start. I lean toward the XDm just because of the additional safety features.

BUT -- it depends on what you like to shoot, what fits YOU best, what YOU handle best -- my hands a fairly large - so I shoot pistols some of my friends just can't handle. At the same time, due to age and arthritis I am no longer comfortable shooting pistols I once handles easily.

You have to find what fits you best. Of course, if you take advice given -- and then discover it's not the right gun for you ---- it's not the end of the world -- just move on and buy another one. What you like might just change with experience.


----------



## Bisley

sonja said:


> Of course, if you take advice given -- and then discover it's not the right gun for you ---- it's not the end of the world -- just move on and buy another one. What you like might just change with experience.


Good post.

Anybody that takes self defense seriously is probably gonna have to do a lot of mixing and matching to find the right gear. It's just unlikely that a first purchase will keep a person satisfied, especially if they are practicing as much as they need to be.


----------



## Leo

I suggest you rent the Ruger SR9c and LC9 at the local range to try.


----------



## TGS2

sonja said:


> "Best 9mm Pistol for a FEMALE?"
> 
> The one she likes best.
> 
> The one you shoot best.
> 
> There are so many pistols available today, my advice is to go to a range -- rent a different pistol each time -- and shoot it.


Great advice. Everybody is different. You need to get your hands on and shoot as many different handguns as possible. Find the one that feels best in your hand and you shoot well. For semi-auto, make sure you can rack the slide. A worthwhile instructor should be able to show you the best way to utilize your strength for this task.

If the gun just doesn't feel right in your hands, even prior to shooting it, pass on it. You will not shoot it well.


----------



## lamrith

Depending on the range I would recommend trying a few guns in a range visit. My local range you pay one time and can try anything in thier case. I would check with your range and see if they have a "per day rental" fee or if it is a fee per gun..

I had 5 guns in mind the 1st day I went, so I shot 10 rounds each. That is not many rounds per gun to REALLY get to know it, but it can quickly narrow down the field of options. Out of the 5 I shot, I crossed two off my list before I even walked away from my lane with them to try the next gun... I waited a week and then went back and fired the 3 remaining in reverse order. Then I looked at the case and chose 2 I had not fired before as well. At that point I had settled on the one I liked so I bought another box of ammo and put 50 rounds thru it varying strong hand, off hand, etc really getting to know how it shot for me in as many ways as possible.

How it shoots can change everything. I ended up ordering that gun a week later and now carry it every day. It is NOT the gun I went in wanting as top choice. I wanted full steel 92fs or CX75, I left with the poly M&P..


----------



## Packard

First, you have to decide how you intend to carry. On the belt? In a purse? On the ankle?

Then you have to decide on your level of proficiency. Very small weapons carry well, but are difficult to shoot.

In my opinion, if it is a weapon for someone with limited shooting experience (and 20 years old suggests a limited experience), that a 9mm with a full sized grip will be easiest to shoot. A Glock 19 would work well.

But if I were recommending a first carry weapon, I'd probably suggest a medium frame in .380 caliber. Such as a Walther PPK or PPKS. They are very easy to shoot and have a very manageable recoil.

There are many others in that same size/caliber range. I mentioned the Walther because it has been around a long time, is very reliable, and (I owned a PPKS) very easy to shoot. It has good sights, and can be ankle carried if wish. But it is fairly expensive, and there are some less expensive options that have good reputations.

But I would avoid a "micro" gun at this stage.


----------



## sonja

I vote against the PPK and the PPKS. Recoil far greater than it should be for a 380. Can be difficult to rack if you have small or weak hands. Please try to stay away from simple blowback pistols. 

I still recommend a Glock 19, compact XDm, S&W M&P, or some other mid sized 9mm. No snub-nosed revolvers or subcompact pistols until you learn the basics of trigger control, etc. 

Please do not steer this person toward an LCP, P3-AT, or any other micro pistol. 

Proper grip, decent barrel length so it's easier to aim accurately, reliable and soft shooting - in fact, a Sig 229 in 9mm would also do the trick. 

Most of those little guns they market to women -- the same ones men do not like to shoot -- only serve to drive women away from the shooting sports.


----------



## usmcj

If the lady is to be "steered" towards anything, it should be instruction, to learn fundamentals, learn how to "fit" a gun to her hands, how to shop for a firearm, and to experience different platforms and calibers BEFORE spending hundreds of dollars on someone else's preferences. I fail to see how anyone could suggest that a given firearm would be comfortable to another person. Just because a given firearm might be comfortable, controllable, and accurate for Sally Mae, doesn't mean that Susanna will will have the same experience. I have taught hundreds of ladies who have bought a firearm, then came to class, only to trade in their purchase losing a couple of hundred in the process because their newly discovered preferences led them to a different firearm.

Anyone buy a given pair of shoes just because someone else liked 'em ?


----------



## noway2

One comment that I would like to add about the revolver vs. semi automatic is that most revolvers, especially the smaller ones have very long, hard pull triggers and this can make them more difficult to shoot accurately.

My wife chose a Glock 26 as her first carry and it was a toss up between that and a Kahr (cm9 or cw9). Early on she had tried a S&W 642 Airweight in .38 spc and had a horrible reaction to it that left her with a numb hand for a week. Now, about a year later, with more experience she has tried it again on several occasions at our local range and is even considering buying one.

Another carry consideration for females, one that my wife is constantly pointing out, is clothing. A very popular carry option is IWB (inside the waistband) holster. Most of the pants that my wife wears don't have belt loops and carrying IWB would leave her pants at her ankles.


----------



## newlady

I have an LC380 and LOVE it. I am getting more and more comfortable with it. I am getting addicted to shooting now and go to the range often. I want to get another pistol and now I am looking at the 9mm and 45


----------



## paratrooper

As others have stated, get some good training under your belt before you look to buy a handgun. You'll get a lot of good advice from a training class as well. Take your time and become familiar with what's out there for sale. 

Decide on either a semi-auto or a revolver. Once you have made that decision, decide on a caliber. Once that has been decided, stick to a name-brand manufacturer. Steer clear of Taurus, Rossi and others that aren't so well recommended. 

S&W makes some revolvers in .38 Special and .357 Mag., that are more or less, designed for females. My SIL has a S&W model 60 in .38, and she loves it. Five shot, very nice trigger, light weight, and easy to carry and conceal, when the need arises. 

I think I recall you saying you have a brother. Get him involved and have him help you when you're ready to buy. 

Best of luck to you, and remember, get some training.


----------



## Cait43

Pssssssst, the post is from *May 2012 *I am sure she has found a weapon by now........


----------

